# chip vs tattoo



## kinky_oz69 (Sep 19, 2007)

i want to take my appy to my college but i'm worried about her possibly getting stolen because they don't lock any thing at my colleg (horse barn wise) and my stepdad won't let me take her if i don't have her chipped or branded what would you sugest i do


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

there's a draw back to both......tatooed under the lip can be changed by any theft, for a couple of bucks you can get the kit...i thought the chip was agreat idea untill the fact that most vets don't bother to check if there chipped our not , may be some one will come out with a small brand up on the neck to indecate that the horse is chipped......one day....brands are good and just a simple way of keeping your livestock safe to a point, the only draw back to that is that the brand has to stay reg for a long as you us the brand it's self


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the freeze brand myself. There is very little discomfort compared to the fire brand, and it is a deterrant to would be thieves.


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

As already said, tatoos can be modified. Chip or freeze brand is the way ahead. Also, put a plaque outside your stable door saying this horse bites and kicks, this is a good deterrent.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Get your horse chipped. I will never own a horse again that doesnt have a chip. If he/she doesnt have it, I would get it done.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd go with the freeze branding.


----------

